# Solved: Error 711 And Error 1068



## kakashi9401 (Aug 13, 2009)

I recently got the error 711 when trying to connect to the network saying Cannot Load The Remote Access Connection Manager Service.
Here's The Image

http://i390.photobucket.com/albums/oo346/ranimeprince/Capture3.png

I also tried starting the services but then i get these errors

http://i390.photobucket.com/albums/oo346/ranimeprince/Capture2.png

http://i390.photobucket.com/albums/oo346/ranimeprince/Capture.png

Here are the images of services.msc
http://i390.photobucket.com/albums/oo346/ranimeprince/1.png
http://i390.photobucket.com/albums/oo346/ranimeprince/2-1.png
http://i390.photobucket.com/albums/oo346/ranimeprince/3-1.png
http://i390.photobucket.com/albums/oo346/ranimeprince/4-1.png
http://i390.photobucket.com/albums/oo346/ranimeprince/5.png

Please Help


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

The Remote Access Connection Manager Service depends on four other services to be running before it can start. Three of those (Telephony, RPCSS and Plug N Play) are already running in your screenshots.

It also depends on "Secure Socket Tunneling Protocol". Try starting it manually, and then see if it resolves your 711 and 1068 errors. If it does then we need to find out why it doesn't start when needed.


----------



## kakashi9401 (Aug 13, 2009)

Frank4d said:


> The Remote Access Connection Manager Service depends on four other services to be running before it can start. Three of those (Telephony, RPCSS and Plug N Play) are already running in your screenshots.
> 
> It also depends on "Secure Socket Tunneling Protocol". Try starting it manually, and then see if it resolves your 711 and 1068 errors. If it does then we need to find out why it doesn't start when needed.


I started "Secure Socket Tunneling Protocol" service manually as you said but it also failed to start 

http://i390.photobucket.com/albums/oo346/ranimeprince/Capture01.png


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Look to see if the file *C:\windows\system32\sstpsvc.dll* exists on your computer.

What error message do you see (if any) when trying to start the "Secure Socket Tunneling Protocol" service?


----------



## kakashi9401 (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes the file *sstpsvc.dll* is there (in system32) and the error it showed when trying to start the service is *"The Secure Socket Tunneling Protocol Service started and then stopped.Some services stop automatically if they are not in use by other services or programs."*


----------



## kakashi9401 (Aug 13, 2009)

I just did a repair install and it solved my problem 

Thank you for your help


----------



## jonnydada (Jan 17, 2013)

kakashi9401 said:


> I just did a repair install and it solved my problem
> 
> Thank you for your help


----------



## jonnydada (Jan 17, 2013)

*I am getting this msg every time i try to turn on this service(Secure Socket Tunneling Protocol Service) *
*"The Secure Socket Tunneling Protocol Service started and then stopped.Some services stop automatically if they are not in use by other services or programs."*
*plz help !!!!!*


----------

